
Some important points to watch out before you commit your code - icalistus
https://dev.to/calistus/some-important-points-to-watch-out-before-you-commit-your-code-26bk-temp-slug-7752263
======
PikachuEXE
The URL should be

[https://dev.to/calistus/some-important-points-to-watch-
out-b...](https://dev.to/calistus/some-important-points-to-watch-out-before-
you-commit-your-code-504l)

